# Sunday sunday sunday !!!!!!!!



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

katy rc is running sunday

last night the rain came in at the start of round 2 so we are going to start fresh sunday..... we will be there around 9 and races start at 1....

see ya there 

:work:


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking forward to it


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I am planning on it. Both my boys will be at the p-ball tourney, and I will be at the track.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

wish i could make it, i have to work. dang the luck.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm a hardcore Texans fan and they play at noon. Won't be there.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

will be there, need to get some tuning done early sunday


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

If my car is put together can I race or is it only the people that were there thursday?


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

Will be there. I might bring a small tv to watch the game or a radio


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

no everyone can race... if you were signed up thursday you dont have to pay,,,,,, gary we always have the game on the pa so we can listen to it


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BIGGELANG said:


> no everyone can race... if you were signed up thursday you dont have to pay,,,,,, gary we always have the game on the pa so we can listen to it


That's good to know, thanks. I just got home from the track and had a blast. I would run tomorrow but I did a little damage today getting used to off road again, 1/8th scale and the track. I know I need a new wing assembly and until I go through my car, I'm not sure what other carnage I did to my poor little innocent car. :work:

I'm in for next week. :texasflag


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Hopefully Ill See if I can head out there with yall.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2011)

Gates will open at 9 and the race starts at 1. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2Cool Kellie!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks!


 Welcome!!!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

how did the races go today? wish i could have been out there.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

races went pretty good, decent turn out for the short course trucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2011)

Racing was great! That dink running the scoring system was a disater, though :-(

Thanks again to everyone who came out today and I promise it'll only get better from here.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Katy-RC! Both of my boys were in the p-ball tourney, and I got to come out myself.

I had a blast!

Willy


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

We had a good time Sunday, thanks Katy RC


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I had lots of fun running with the SC bunch- even if BIGGE did try to kill all of us during practice!! LOL
Kellie, you are the BEST hostess in the whole RC world!! Timing issues or not!! Thanks for ALL the nice things you do for your bunch of rag-tag racers!!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

where are the results. lol.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Bigge e 1/8 e buggy 1 scotts knee 0 ....


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

it was fun for sure, not so much for me during the main, did anyone get the license plate number of that losi that took me out???? lol


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it was the same Losi that must've had a target painted on it, because all the guys he was trying to pass clean were hitting him except for the winner of the main who passed him twice without doing that!!! LOL


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> I think it was the same Losi that must've had a target painted on it, because all the guys he was trying to pass clean were hitting him except for the winner of the main who passed him twice without doing that!!! LOL


lol, i didn't even make it the first lap before i was taken out. i had a blast tho, was a lot of fun running with everyone. now time for a full truck tear down and rebuild!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

May try and run with u guys this weekend.


----------



## JCKDUP (Oct 31, 2011)

Be sure that you bring knee guards and maybe chest protection too


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

JCKDUP said:


> Be sure that you bring knee guards and maybe chest protection too


Baaaa-hahahahahaha!! Ya hear that, BIGGE??


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe i will get a better run and get more air this time


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Scott & Shawn-- Guess we all better head to Academy and pick up some catcher's or hockey goalie garb and helmets...LOL


----------



## JCKDUP (Oct 31, 2011)

Rich, glad we nominated our new full time announcer! So we will have a better chance of not getting hit!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Baaaa-hahahaha!! Love that subtitle, Scott!! Yeah, I think his rightful place is behind the mic, too...LOL


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Scott, you just made my day! 

I second the motion for Bigg E as announcer.

Who else agrees?


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmmmm. What team mates I have. Ok. Two words come to mind. Wireless mic. Let see who get the rear quarter dented this week. I'm going to build the front bumper with studs and lead with a bulldozer blade for one losi truck. Death to all smack talkers. The buggy will find the weak ones 
:work:


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Even though you like to wreck some rear quarter panels now and then and take out your fellow team mates legs on occasions, I will say that I am glad that your on our team. The competition just doesn't know the wrath of BIGG E!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hahahahaha...BIGGE, you haven't needed any special equipment to dump me in the corners, so far...why go to all that trouble now?? :work: LOL


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Fellas-
Another FUN race idea-- 
I propose a 2-man elimination challenge race:
1) Each pair MUST race SIDE by SIDE (as closely as possible) without DUMPING each other for at least 2-3 laps (or until one car gets dumped). 
2) The DUMPER is eliminated and the DUMPEE moves on to challenge every other DUMPEE until the final elimination race between the 2 final survivors. 
3) DRIVERS will NOT be allowed to make the judgement calls- the corner marshal at the scene will have FINAL sayso and THAT IS THAT.(So pocket those egos, fellas) 
4) Since there will only be 2 cars on track at any given time and the nature of the racing (side by side), experienced marshals should have NO problem handling judgement calls. NOTES: 
-- Incidental contact (bumping/rubbing) is OK, provided no car gets spun around or hung into or sent over a pipe. Then DUMPER/DUMPEE rules apply... 
-- Drivers MUST maintain SIDE by SIDE racing distance by throttle/brake control as closely as possible, WITHOUT sandbagging, brake-checking or other dastardly driving methods...
-- That being said, I propose a max distance of 5 feet between cars before the leader has to check up and allow the lagger to catch up. This will definitely keep it interesting...
-- In the highly UNLIKELY event that 3 clean laps are completed, drivers are allowed to race past each other to the finish(loop as marked on track) only AFTER the LAST corner, provided there is NO DUMPING of either car prior to crossing the finish line.

Since we are all EXPERT drivers (Baaaa-hahahahaha!!... yeah, right!!), this race shouldn't take very much time to complete.
If anyone has additional ideas / racing rules, feel free to comment...I think it would be a blast and will surely highlight the driving skills (or lack thereof, BIGGE- LOL) of each one of us!! 
Whaddaya think??


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

well 2-3 laps isn't good enough to dump a lipo so you talking about dumping via the drivers on the stand on each other! LOL


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> well 2-3 laps isn't good enough to dump a lipo so you talking about dumping via the drivers on the stand on each other! LOL


LOL Jason! I think that has already happened out there once or twice, during the HARC races- verbal "dumping" that is, haha
The term "Dumping" comes from the NASCAR drivers when they talk about being hit by another car and "dumped" off the track into the wall during a race.
Show up Sunday and BIGGE and I will show you what it means so you won't be confused anymore, LOL (see previous posts)


----------



## JCKDUP (Oct 31, 2011)

Dumping at katyrc has a different meaning! Example: when you get hit by a buggy at 35 mph in your bad knee.....

You want to take a "dump"


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

JCKDUP said:


> Dumping at katyrc has a different meaning! Example: when you get hit by a buggy at 35 mph in your bad knee.....
> 
> You want to take a "dump"


Scott-- Your deal was closer to spearfishing, I think...if BIGGE's buggy had one on the front, you'd still be walking around with his truck sticking out of your leg LOL


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL, I mean buggy sticking out of your leg...oh, well he is EQUALLY dangerous with both of his RC vehicles! LOL


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

just wait...... you will see spears


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

hahaha...you gotta catch us first, BIGGE...and we will have plans for you, too...baaaa-hahahahahahaha...


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Any action tonight or sunday at Katyrc?


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

We are going to throw something out there for tonight and sunday is all in all on


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

May meet up on Sunday


----------

